# Paramedic to RN in CA



## BayEMTmaybeP (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello, I tried searching but cannot find a direct answer. Perhaps I don't understand nursing reqs,

But is there a paramedic bridge to RN (ADN or BSN) in CA? If so, do you need to have a degree already? Also how much of an advantage will it give you ? I've heard you can skip one semester


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 21, 2017)

Almost every nursing program I am familiar with, which allows for a paramedic transition, includes the following:

1. Yes, some colleges allow you to "skip" the first semester.
2. You need to be accepted into the RN program
3. These programs are competitive and YES you need to have a degree OR have all the pre-requisites completed
4. Very few programs will allow you to enter and complete pre-requisite requirements as co-requisites...it does happen but is not common

In short, you need to enroll into college and start taking all the basics which are standard for ANY degree. If you are an EMT and your goal is to become a RN...why bother doing paramedic first? Just set your sights on RN, and start taking the classes. Skipping that one semester is NOT enough of an incentive to sidetrack yourself from your end goal.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't know about Cali specifically, but in most states it is much easier to find a shortcut from RN/EMT to paramedic than the other way around.


----------



## Summit (Sep 21, 2017)

Don't shortchange yourself looking for shortcuts.

CA is notoriously difficult to shortcut as the CA BON is one of the most restrictive. For example, Excelsior P->RN graduates can basically never practice in CA (outside of a VA or other Federal facility) unless they make an individual appeal which is basically never granted, even if they have 5 years of RN experience in another state.

Like akflightmedic said, if you want to be an RN, go for that as your primary goal.

Like Remi said, its easier for an RN/EMT (with ER/ICU experience) to become a Paramedic than it is for a Paramedic to become an RN.

Also, get your BSN. The job market for new RNs is highly competitive in most markets and most EMS folks who go the RN route don't fancy working sub-acute care (eg nursing home) because they typically want to go ER/ICU ASAP. BSN is a competitive factor for that goal in most markets.

Lastly, if you dreamed of working as a Paramedic while in RN school, that is a bit of a pipe-dream as RN programs will own your time and give almost zero consideration for any outside commitments. Your EMS work would have to be per diem with an understanding employer, assuming you are able to do work and RN school at the same time. You'd be better off working at a hospital as a per diem patient care tech in an ICU or ER (add a CNA or phlebotomy cert to your EMT and you'll be in good shape).


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 21, 2017)

NO, there is no California BRN approved medic-rn bridge program. there are online distance education bridges but you'll only be able to work Federal facilities (VA hosp, fed jail).


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 21, 2017)

oh man i'm sorry @Summit already stated about excelsior. i didn't mean to rehash info. i should've read more carefully. pretty much everything Summit said.

 I am a medic and RN student in Cali and I work a very flexible part time medic job (no logner 911; ift-als) 2 times a week, perdiem ER tech job (get m foot in for after school) once a week, clinical is 2 days a week 12 hrs and the days change every 10 weeks with the quarter changes. and 1 8hr day of lecture.

As far as skipping to go to medic school.. i agree don't do that. in cali you can challenge your P-card as an RN through a RN to medic bridge style program. I didn't have concrete goals and my semester side track turned into 6 year side track as a medic. Also, I agree with obtaining your BSN but due to my financial situation it was more viable for me to attend an ADN program. You can still get hired at a hospital with an ADN even at magnet facility. majority of riverside co, los angeles co, i've heard from SD rn's San diego co still hired plenty of ADNs.  As far as magnet facility, i am employed by one and on track to be hired in the ER upon graduation; I was told by the er manager magnet certification is a high percentage of your staff need to be BSN. so there's room for ADN's and specifically for my facility you'll sign a contract to obtain your BSN within 6 years of hire (yup 6 whole years.. plenty of time)


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 21, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> NO, there is no California BRN approved medic-rn bridge program. there are online distance education bridges but you'll only be able to work Federal facilities (VA hosp, fed jail).


You, sir, are incorrect. College of the Redwoods has an LVN/Paramedic to RN program, and it is BRN approved. The student from either background must take certain prerequisites, but they graduate with an ADN and are eligible to take the NCLEX, with identical rights/privileges as their "traditional" ADN peers. This program is a Career Mobility type program and this college does offer the 30-unit option but since that option is NOT recommended, students wanting to go that route (LVN only) must meet with the program director to get an application...

So, there's at least ONE California BRN approved Paramedic to RN program.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hospitals in SoCal (at least in my immediate area) are starting to require BSNs. Our trauma center had roughly 10 nurses leave and go to urgent cares because of it.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 21, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> You, sir, are incorrect. College of the Redwoods has an LVN/Paramedic to RN program, and it is BRN approved. The student from either background must take certain prerequisites, but they graduate with an ADN and are eligible to take the NCLEX, with identical rights/privileges as their "traditional" ADN peers. This program is a Career Mobility type program and this college does offer the 30-unit option but since that option is NOT recommended, students wanting to go that route (LVN only) must meet with the program director to get an application...
> 
> So, there's at least ONE California BRN approved Paramedic to RN program.



TIL, college of the redwoods has an LVN/Paramedic to RN program
https://www.redwoods.edu/Portals/91/17-18/nurs_careermob_as.pdf

F, i wish i found this 2 years ago.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 22, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> i wish i found this 2 years ago.


Don't beat yourself up over this. Seriously. Don't. This CM program (as do all CM programs) requires all the same prerequisites for incoming students as for "traditional" students and this particular one only allows you to enter the program starting at the 2nd Semester. LVN or Paramedic, you only "save" yourself a single semester. My ADN program had LVN students entering the program with the 3rd Semester but they were required to pass a transition course prior to doing so. In effect, they only "saved" a semester also.


----------



## rujero (Oct 8, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> If you are an EMT and your goal is to become a RN...why bother doing paramedic first? Just set your sights on RN, and start taking the classes. Skipping that one semester is NOT enough of an incentive to sidetrack yourself from your end goal.



I would agree. I went from EMT-B to RN but worked in a hospital ICU as a tech for the two years I was in nursing school. When I graduated I was hired directly into the Emergency Department as a new grad because I had made connections in the hospital. Becoming a medic would have added extra time to my education when my end goal was to be a critical care RN.

-r


----------



## BayEMTmaybeP (Jan 5, 2019)

Akulahawk said:


> You, sir, are incorrect. College of the Redwoods has an LVN/Paramedic to RN program, and it is BRN approved. The student from either background must take certain prerequisites, but they graduate with an ADN and are eligible to take the NCLEX, with identical rights/privileges as their "traditional" ADN peers. This program is a Career Mobility type program and this college does offer the 30-unit option but since that option is NOT recommended, students wanting to go that route (LVN only) must meet with the program director to get an application...
> 
> So, there's at least ONE California BRN approved Paramedic to RN program.




Did you attend this program? Or is there anyone on the forum who did? This campus is about 4 hours away from me, so I would love to talk to someone who has done the Paramedic to RN program at the college.

Thnx


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 6, 2019)

BayEMTmaybeP said:


> Did you attend this program? Or is there anyone on the forum who did? This campus is about 4 hours away from me, so I would love to talk to someone who has done the Paramedic to RN program at the college.
> 
> Thnx


I have not attended this program. I just checked the College's Nursing Program website and while it still lists LVN/Paramedic to RN Career Mobility as an option, as of this post, they've pulled their PDF files for all their program descriptors, so they're likely updating them all. I attended traditional EMT, Paramedic, and RN schools. While I was in RN school, several of my graduating classmates joined the program in 3rd Semester via an LVN-RN program. All of them chose to do a full-up program where they completed all prerequisites as the "traditional" students do for the program so when they completed the program, they were awarded an Associates Degree. As such, none of their RN licenses have the "30 Unit Option" on them. 

There is _no_ such "30 unit option" for Paramedics to upgrade to RN in California, or similar program that's officially sanctioned by the BRN. What College of the Redwoods does is gives you credit for prior education as a Paramedic, likely puts you through a "transition program" or gives you a knowledge/skills test to show you have the basic knowledge/skills expected and then, if you qualify, you get to "skip" the 1st Semester _only_ of the 4 Semester Program. It very likely could be better for you in the long run if you just do the regular program. They'll teach you what they need you to know to progress successfully from Semester to Semester. Since Paramedic isn't Nursing, you'd likely have a difficult time for a while until you learn how to think like a nurse. Trust me, it is _different_ from what you're used to. About the only thing that translates easily is the skills.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Mar 8, 2019)

I am a Paramedic in nursing school. My experience is that Paramedic to RN programs have tons of hidden prerequisites that regular RN programs do not. At first they appear to be a major time savings, but in the end they are not. When you search for an RN job, employers around where I am really care about what program you went to, and most will not know much about a Paramedic to RN bridge, but they will know a lot about traditional programs.

You are probably much better off by just doing a traditional program.


----------



## Unclemot (Apr 12, 2020)

BayEMTmaybeP said:


> Hello, I tried searching but cannot find a direct answer. Perhaps I don't understand nursing reqs,
> 
> But is there a paramedic bridge to RN (ADN or BSN) in CA? If so, do you need to have a degree already? Also how much of an advantage will it give you ? I've heard you can skip one semester



The problem is that most RN’s are NOT “medical care” professionals as a paramedic IS they are “ Comfort Care” professionals (medical intervention is some times a necessary method to provide comfort) they are  therefore required to be able to provide comfort to the clientele which is what you’ll learn as a nursing student. For instance; as a paramedic I could care less about a patient’s comfort when there life is in jeopardy which IS the primary role of a paramedic, while a nurse may be in the care of a patient for several days or even years prior to a patients death and comfort is a priority up to that point.


----------



## E tank (Apr 12, 2020)

Unclemot said:


> The problem is that most RN’s are NOT “medical care” professionals as a paramedic IS they are “ Comfort Care” professionals (medical intervention is some times a necessary method to provide comfort) they are  therefore required to be able to provide comfort to the clientele which is what you’ll learn as a nursing student. For instance; as a paramedic I could care less about a patient’s comfort when there life is in jeopardy which IS the primary role of a paramedic, while a nurse may be in the care of a patient for several days or even years prior to a patients death and comfort is a priority up to that point.


In principle, what you've laid out is not necessarily wrong, but 'medical care' and 'comfort care' as you've defined them are not mutually exclusive. As you've pointed out, the scope of an RN is much more broad than a paramedic if for no other reason than the time the nurse spends with the patient firstly, and secondly because of the vastly varied settings the nurse may treat their patients in...missing where the 'problem' is....


----------



## Peak (Apr 12, 2020)

Unclemot said:


> The problem is that most RN’s are NOT “medical care” professionals as a paramedic IS they are “ Comfort Care” professionals (medical intervention is some times a necessary method to provide comfort) they are  therefore required to be able to provide comfort to the clientele which is what you’ll learn as a nursing student. For instance; as a paramedic I could care less about a patient’s comfort when there life is in jeopardy which IS the primary role of a paramedic, while a nurse may be in the care of a patient for several days or even years prior to a patients death and comfort is a priority up to that point.



You haven't worked with many critical care nurses have you?


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh Boy...another ONE.
What ARE they teaching in school now adays...?


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 16, 2020)

Unclemot said:


> The problem is that most RN’s are NOT “medical care” professionals as a paramedic IS they are “ Comfort Care” professionals (medical intervention is some times a necessary method to provide comfort) they are  therefore required to be able to provide comfort to the clientele which is what you’ll learn as a nursing student. For instance; as a paramedic I could care less about a patient’s comfort when there life is in jeopardy which IS the primary role of a paramedic, while a nurse may be in the care of a patient for several days or even years prior to a patients death and comfort is a priority up to that point.


Apparently you haven't spent much time with a critical care nurse. I'm an ED RN and, quite frankly, I really don't give an itshay about my patient's comfort until _after_ I have taken care of the medical stuff necessary to stabilize them or keep them stable. Also, apparently you haven't spent much time in the field as a Paramedic either as you'd know that most of the patients you have don't need all the life-saving stuff you have at your fingertips. A strong, calm, and caring bedside demeanor with a good human touch does LOTS. 

As an ED RN, I'm much closer to my Paramedic roots than I would be if I worked on a MS or MT floor. About the only things I am NOT allowed to do in the ED is airway control (OTI/NTI/LMA), needle thoracostomy, and EJ IV cannulation. I much prefer the challenge of the ED and perhaps one day I'll cross-train to ICU. If things ever slow down enough at home, I might actually go back to doing Paramedic work, PRN and also be hired as a PRN RN for the same company because that allows my ambulance to be either ALS or CCT without changing or adding crew, just takes a phone call to change status.

Now then, MS or MT nurses still would have a wider scope of practice than most Paramedics. BOTH types of care providers do provide MEDICAL care under a Physician's order, whether it be via direct/verbal or by protocol. Your MEDICAL protocols are approved by a Medical Director, who is a physician.


----------



## Peak (Apr 17, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> As an ED RN, I'm much closer to my Paramedic roots than I would be if I worked on a MS or MT floor. About the only things I am NOT allowed to do in the ED is airway control (OTI/NTI/LMA), needle thoracostomy, and EJ IV cannulation.



This also varies between states and facilities. I routinely place EJs and lines, we are allowed to needle decompress under our policy (although this is almost always during neonatal resuscitation) and have scrubbed in and placed chest tubes with our Docs, and have on occasion still placed ET tubes in the ED and the Units; when I'm in the field I can act with a full scope of practice under our medical directors. 

There is a lot of time I spend feeding kids, changing diapers, educating parents, and all of the other 'nursing' type things. I don't think that this makes me a worse medical provider, nor is this something that is exclusive of paramedics.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 17, 2020)

Peak said:


> This also varies between states and facilities. I routinely place EJs and lines, we are allowed to needle decompress under our policy (although this is almost always during neonatal resuscitation) and have scrubbed in and placed chest tubes with our Docs, and have on occasion still placed ET tubes in the ED and the Units; when I'm in the field I can act with a full scope of practice under our medical directors.
> 
> There is a lot of time I spend feeding kids, changing diapers, educating parents, and all of the other 'nursing' type things. I don't think that this makes me a worse medical provider, nor is this something that is exclusive of paramedics.


This I completely recognize, and why I was simply stating things that that I cannot do at my specific facility, not that I don't know how to do them. Probably one of the most amazing things about being a nurse is that the scope of practice can be quite wide or narrow as needed to fit the role. Those other things you indicated that you do in a "nursing" role also is something that Paramedics would do well to remember too. That's the stuff I was alluding to in a previous post.


----------



## Peak (Apr 17, 2020)

Akulahawk said:


> This I completely recognize, and why I was simply stating things that that I cannot do at my specific facility, not that I don't know how to do them. Probably one of the most amazing things about being a nurse is that the scope of practice can be quite wide or narrow as needed to fit the role. Those other things you indicated that you do in a "nursing" role also is something that Paramedics would do well to remember too. That's the stuff I was alluding to in a previous post.



I get you, I more so wanted to comment for any of the browsers less familiar to the critical care nursing role.

I've been asked what my proudest moment in nursing is, and I've said every time it's the daisy nominations. I know I can perform the medical role, but what really makes a difference is the small things that make a huge difference for our families.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Apr 18, 2020)

Unclemot said:


> The problem is that most RN’s are NOT “medical care” professionals as a paramedic IS they are “ Comfort Care” professionals (medical intervention is some times a necessary method to provide comfort) they are  therefore required to be able to provide comfort to the clientele which is what you’ll learn as a nursing student. For instance; as a paramedic I could care less about a patient’s comfort when there life is in jeopardy which IS the primary role of a paramedic, while a nurse may be in the care of a patient for several days or even years prior to a patients death and comfort is a priority up to that point.


So much to disagree with here. Not medical care professionals?  Oh, contrare, mon frere! You speak out of your anus.  First, Comfort Care refers to a patient on our floor who is hospice with a DNR.  They're on a morphine PCA drip with Ativan Q20M until they stop breathing.  Yeah- euthanasia.  With our other patients, we're reviewing their labs, EKGs, LOC and telling the providers WTF is going on.  Comfort is a secondary/tertiary priority.  Please think before you speak.  And I started as a medic, am still a medic, and you're wrong.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m working inside the Hot Zone at an ACS. I’m a medic. My BEST moment? When I got the 82 year old Alzheimers pt to eat, just by being patient with him. Then he nacked down every spoonful. 
He was discharged COVID free and in better shape, physically and mentally, than when he came in. I used NURSING care, not field medic care, because that’s what was needed. Any “medic” out there who spouts the bs the OP does, needs a slap upside the head.


----------

